# event monitor 14 or 21 days



## DMW610 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi-I've never done this before so I hope I'm doing it correctly. I have a couple of questions for event monitors. I understand that 93268 is used for a 30 day event monitor. What would you use for a 14 or 21 day monitor? Would you use the same code? I was thinking that you could because the terminology states once per 30 day period. Thanks


----------



## Salemcoder (Dec 4, 2009)

We have interpreted it the same way, and coded it with the same code.  As long as sufficient readings are obtained for diagnosis and reporting.


----------



## charityelaine (Dec 7, 2009)

*Follow up question to event monitor*

What exactly is the difference in 93228 and 93268? I believe we used the 93228 (when we were still billing for them) because the event monitor company was located elsewhere and the patient would usually hit a button that would transmit their "event" via phone or other transmission by pushing a button when they experienced an episode. The company would then keep a close 24 hour, 7 days a week log.

Will someone please clarify?
Thanks a bunch. 
Charity


----------

